# Schizophrenic Goldenmotor



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

I've had a 500w 36v 12Ah external controller on my bike for a year now. Done 1000km or so, maybe 20 cycles on the battery. Didn't use it for two months but did top it up.

Yesterday I went for a short ride and the battery indicator was green all the way. Got halfway up a steepish hill and it went green > orange > red > dead in 15 seconds or so. The controller was still cool.

I thought the battery indicator was wrong so trickle charged it for 6 hours.

Now I test the battery on the charger plug side at 41.8v, but at the terminal side to the controller its at 0.4v. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

What kind of batteries? Can you separate them and test them separately?


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

They're the standard kit from goldenmotor, LiPo. I haven't tried opening the case but maybe I need to give it a go. If one cell has failed could it give a different reading like that? I would've thought they'd be in series and it wouldn't matter where I measured them.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

If it's a kit from a vendor, be sure to contact them before taking anything apart. I don't know anything about that kit, but a failure in any cell in a series string can act as either a short or an open, giving reduced or no voltage.


----------

